# I was Facebook Friends with a Murderer



## Rastafarai (Jan 4, 2022)

I am still in shock. I met this man when I was considering nurse anesthesia as a profession back in 2010/2011. I met him through a non-profit organization for minority nurses interested in the field that still exists to this day, known as Diversity CRNA. Rajaee (Jay) Black was his name. He was a nurse anesthetist himself, and served as a mentor to other aspiring minority nurses looking to enter the field. He spoke to me directly, encouraging me to consider a career change. He went on to meet his ex-wife and ex-girlfriend from the same diversity program, both of whom he killed a few weeks ago. He went on Facebook live to express what he did, and what he was about to do. His live was interrupted by his ex-wife, who tried to save her life. I just cannot believe it.

Rest in Peace to these nurse anesthetists who met the wrong man. It could have easily been me.


----------



## kimpaur (Jan 4, 2022)

That is terrifying!
Did he seem normal?


----------



## secretdiamond (Jan 4, 2022)

OMG, that was the FB live video that went viral a few weeks ago right before he ran after his ex-wife to kill her!
Such a despicable man!


----------



## Keen (Jan 4, 2022)

Oh my! So sad for those women. I went to school with a guy who killed his wife. No he did not look the type.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Jan 4, 2022)

I want to know why the two orders of protection were denied? I wonder could the family sue the police department for some type of negligence.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2022)

I’m so sorry for these two women.  May they rest in Heaven’s Peace.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 5, 2022)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> I want to know why the two orders of protection were denied? I wonder could the family sue the police department for some type of negligence.


I bet they kept telling her it was a civil matter because of their custody issue.


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 5, 2022)

Rastafarai said:


> I am still in shock. I met this man when I was considering nurse anesthesia as a profession back in 2010/2011. I met him through a non-profit organization for minority nurses interested in the field that still exists to this day, known as Diversity CRNA. Rajaee (Jay) Black was his name. He was a nurse anesthetist himself, and served as a mentor to other aspiring minority nurses looking to enter the field. He spoke to me directly, encouraging me to consider a career change. He went on to meet his ex-wife and ex-girlfriend from the same diversity program, both of whom he killed a few weeks ago. He went on Facebook live to express what he did, and what he was about to do. His live was interrupted by his ex-wife, who tried to save her life. I just cannot believe it.
> 
> Rest in Peace to these nurse anesthetists who met the wrong man. It could have easily been me.
> 
> ...


Thank God you were not put in a situation where he could hurt you, too. If I am projecting, correct me as I want to say, “Please don’t judge yourself for not seeing what he was capable of doing.”


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jan 5, 2022)

I saw that video and it was horrid. So glad you didn't engage with him anymore than a FB comment.


----------



## Rastafarai (Jan 5, 2022)

kimpaur said:


> That is terrifying!
> Did he seem normal?



VERY normal. Charming, even. Well-spoken, well-attired, and of course, educated. He was making an over 200K salary in this lucrative career. I guess he didn't fit the mold of what many women often associate with abusive men, and that's exactly what he intended to lure women.


----------



## Rastafarai (Jan 5, 2022)

VinDieselsWifey said:


> I want to know why the two orders of protection were denied? I wonder could the family sue the police department for some type of negligence.



I'm curious too! I guess when you have a good lawyer, you can get away with almost anything. Apparently the ex-girlfriend bought into the lies and complaints against his ex-wife, who also accused him of child molestation. She helped pay his attorney fees AND was pregnant with his child. He may claim depression but he didn't care about anyone but himself. Not even the two children who is now without their mother


----------



## Rastafarai (Jan 5, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Thank God you were not put in a situation where he could hurt you, too. If I am projecting, correct me as I want to say, “Please don’t judge yourself for not seeing what he was capable of doing.”



Yes, thank God. But there are so many more just like him. I could have very well fallen victim if I lived closer or attended one of the Diversity CRNA sessions he frequented. Here he was at a recruiting session. There are very few black men in the field, so he was used as a prime example of what success can look like as a nurse anesthetist. Sigh.


----------



## Rastafarai (Jan 5, 2022)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I saw that video and it was horrid. So glad you didn't engage with him anymore than a FB comment.



Girl, that video still haunts me. I may have been fortunate but the world lost two good souls over this fool. I guess I posted this because it could hit close to home for any one of us.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 5, 2022)

Wow, I saw that video. It was chilling. I’m happy you never got personally involved with that psychopath.


----------

